# question about wagon shafts



## home made (Sep 8, 2009)

do wagon shafts for a single horse need to be bent or can they come straight from the axle. What is the adv. and disadvantages. thanks


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

they dont need to be bent but bent ones are better as the horse can catch himself on straight ones


----------

